# Welche Schnurfarbe?



## nicco (4. März 2011)

hallo,
ich würde mal gerne wissen ,welche schnurfarbe ihr so zum karpfen,aal,hecht und zanderfischen bzw. zum posen- oder grundfischen,das würde mich ja sehr interessieren.
bin gespannt auf die antworten,
gruß
nicco


----------



## Waldemar (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

ich nehm fürm meine schnur wasserlack vom baumarkt. die farbe ansich ist mir egal.


----------



## Chrizzi (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Irgendeine klare brauchbare Monofile.


----------



## Katteker (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Ich nehm für fast alle Angelarten die gleiche: Klare Schnur.
Ausnahme: Fürs Aalangeln hab ich ne dunkelblaue. Grund: Mir hat die Farbe gefallen...

Fürs Spinnfischen hab ich ne gelbe. Grund: Bessere Sichtbarkeit für mich um Bisse besser erkennen zu können.

Ich denke, dass die Schnurfarbe für den Fisch egal ist. Hatte schon grüne, braune, weiße usw. im Einsatz. Einen Unterschied bei der Fängigkeit konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen.


----------



## cafabu (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*



Waldemar schrieb:


> ich nehm fürm meine schnur wasserlack vom baumarkt. die farbe ansich ist mir egal.



Bin ich inzwischen von ab, ist mir zu mühsam.
Ne, Spaß beiseite. Ich habe auch keine bestimmte Farbe. Beim Karpfen z. Z. braun, weil die Schnur halt braun war. Dynemar meist ungefärbt. Sonst klare Mono.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## barschkönig (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Also ich habe mir dieses Jahr gelbe Geflochtene fürs Karpfenangeln geholt, Grund: Mein Dealer hatte keine andere gerade dagehabt dann sieht die schön aus und für Karpfen ist das ehh egal denn die Schlagschnur + Vorfach ist vornedran.


----------



## carphunter1678 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

ich nehme zum karpfen und aalangeln ne braune nicht aus tarn gründen sondern weils mir besser gefällt,zum spinnfischen auf zander ne gelbe geflochtene.


----------



## volkerm (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Völlig egal, für "Fallbisse", z.B. beim Gummiangeln, sollte sie gut sichtbar sein.


----------



## Pat 79 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Meiner meinung nach ist die Farbe wirklich sch... egal.
Ausgenommen man angelt an glasklaren Gewässern, aber wer hat die schon in der nähe.
In 3-4m Tiefe bei trüben Wasser kannste rein theoretisch sogar ne neongelbe Schnur nehmen zum Karpfenangeln. Da fällt kein Licht mehr hin.
Trotzdem benutze ich in solchen Fällen ne braune.


----------



## Daniel36 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Ich benutze zum spinnfischen auf Hecht eine dunkelgrüne geflochtene . 
Zum karpfenangeln benutz ich eine blaue Monofile


----------



## RibnitzerJung (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

ich habe richtig knallgelbe geflochtene schnur, für alle zielfische und habe bisher nie weniger als meine angelkollegen gefangen... also wirklich, das ist egal...


----------



## stroffel (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Hi,

Fürs Spinnangeln nehm eine gut sichbare (Momentan rot) die man beim GuFi Angeln gut erkennen kann. Der Fängigkeit für andere Kunsköder tut das auch keinen Abbruch.
Ansonsten nehm ich unauffällige (grün, grau-grün, braun und was es nicht alles gibt) welche farbe das genau ist ist mir eigentlich egal. Die einzig negative erfahrung abe ich mit einer Schnur von stren (Stren clear blue) gemacht, die unter allen bedingungen eine hervorragende scheuchwirkung hatte.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Ich hab jetzt ne rote PP zum Pilken, gelbe Fireline auf ner Allround-SW-Rolle und Brandungsrolle, auf Spinnrollen hab ich ne dunkelgrüne Fireline XDS (der letzte Sch***), ne klare Stroft und noch diverse Monos in klar, blau oder gelb.

Fangen tun sie alle #6


----------



## mawa-0815 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Zum Spinnen habe ich ne knall gelbe gefl.. Und für die großen Brocken habe ich ne geflochtene grüne. Fürs leichte Spinnen habe ich Mono in rot und für die Karpfenprügel habe ich schwarze Mono. Da tut sich nix hab auch mit der Roten auf der Karpfen gefangen (weil ich nix anders da hatte).


----------



## Gemini (5. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurfarbe?*

Schnurfarbe ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich fast egal. 
Ich fische rot, hellblau, weiss und mono in grau, braun und blau.

Auch wenn viele darauf schwören, ich mag keine Gelbe weil ich
davon Augenkrebs bekomme...

Zur roten und das die so toll sichtbar wäre, da muss ich ein 
extremes Problem mit meinen Augen haben weil ich die 
überhaupt nicht gut sichtbar finde.


----------

